# New hot room conversion



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

Just started my new conversion fo my hot room as the last is a bit cramped now, (working in there today it was defo a hot room ). Will post some pics soon


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

lol in 30mins after posting this you should be nearly at my place in northampton picking up the black blood pythons. guessing your going to be late.


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are the starting pics


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good mate, how long are you planning on time wise, looks like quite a big room!


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

should have it done in 1 weekend m8


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

*look*

Looking Good


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

some mur pics, had to move vivs in as plasterer let me down


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking good D :2thumb:
Let me know when you want to B&W im sure i saw an empty viv:lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

looks great


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

That's an awesome hot mate. The vivs look smart.


----------

